# airless Fine Finish Tips pressure settings



## COLOR123 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am trying to find out what Fine finish tips I need for what kind of materials. Plus AT WHAT PRESSURE SETTING DO I SPRAY EACH TIP?

graco for example shows you a size chart at 2000psi with water but doesn't tell you what sizes go for what materials and with what pressure settings on the airless pump? I know the pressure with paint would be less.

does anybody know? where I can get this info?
thank you


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What material are you spraying?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

COLOR123 said:


> I am trying to find out what Fine finish tips I need for what kind of materials. Plus AT WHAT PRESSURE SETTING DO I SPRAY EACH TIP?
> 
> graco for example shows you a size chart at 2000psi with water but doesn't tell you what sizes go for what materials and with what pressure settings on the airless pump? I know the pressure with paint would be less.
> 
> ...


Go to SW...they got some college guy standing around making coffee.. He would love to make calls to other people ..who could get your answers to your questions...then everyone will be happy...and hug each other this Easter weekend.

May the Lord Bless you, at least a 1000 times this year.

Please do not conect the pressure washer to a five of paint...it won't work...glad to help anyway I can....love Woody


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> What material are you spraying?


 This plus heat, and humidity.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a question about fine finish tips, but i see that it would be fruitless


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I had a question about fine finish tips, but i see that it would be fruitless


What is your question capt? Specifics help to get a proper response and so does being available to answer questions we may have for you in return. lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> What is your question capt? Specifics help to get a proper response and so does being available to answer questions we may have for you in return. lol


Your always cool Work !!! 

I bought a 310 FF graco, and of course it won't fit my spray-tech gun. So My question is not really about the tip, cause I haven't got to try it yet,. The question I have is,,, 

Can I get a whatever its called,(screws on to my gun, ya know, that the tip fits in and has the funny looking red fan )that will fit my spray-tech, or will i have to buy a graco gun???


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your always cool Work !!!
> 
> I bought a 310 FF graco, and of course it won't fit my spray-tech gun. So My question is not really about the tip, cause I haven't got to try it yet,. The question I have is,,,
> 
> Can I get a whatever its called,(screws on to my gun, ya know, that the tip fits in and has the funny looking red fan )that will fit my spray-tech, or will i have to buy a graco gun???


A graco spray guard may fit your gun. Buy one any try it, they're only about $15. 

Add it to your overhead costs and charge an additional $0.25/sq. ft.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is called the tip housing and I believe that the newer titan housings will take a graco FF tip. I love that size of tip and if I were you i would buy a graco racX tip housing and start spraying with that bad boy. I also use titan's FF tips too both are good. 
Never been a fan of the spraytech tips. Cool that they could be recored though. 

What are you spraying? Trim?


Edit: Your spraytech unless it is really really old should also have a G head the same as the Graco's do. Do as Alec said and bill one into the job and get busy.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Rcon said:


> A graco spray guard may fit your gun. Buy one any try it, they're only about $15.
> 
> Add it to your overhead costs and charge an additional $0.25/sq. ft.


Thanks for the response, I figured I'd take the gun and the tip back in together, just to see. I am really interested in the FF tips. If I have to buy a graco gun to try one I will. I think they are something that i would like. But then again, I am a toolwhore.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks for the response, I figured I'd take the gun and the tip back in together, just to see. I am really interested in the FF tips. If I have to buy a graco gun to try one I will. I think they are something that i would like. But then again, I am a toolwhore.


This is a much better idea. The Graco contractor 2 guns are far superior to the spraytech guns. Add an additional $1.00 per sq. ft. (that should get you at least half way to what the rest of us charge). 

Just messin with ya capt. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The other kind of threading for a spraygun is an F thread and they were on older wagners and possibly spraytechs and a few others brands but that head size has pretty much started to fade away like a beta vcr did and the G thread is the winner used by pretty much all newer guns.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It is called the tip housing and I believe that the newer titan housings will take a graco FF tip. I love that size of tip and if I were you i would buy a graco racX tip housing and start spraying with that bad boy. I also use titan's FF tips too both are good.
> Never been a fan of the spraytech tips. Cool that they could be recored though.
> 
> What are you spraying? Trim?
> ...


Yeah, I want to use it for trim. I like to spray my trim after spraying primer and sanding. I figure the FF tip will give me more control on the trim and less over=spray on the wall. Ya know, as a lowballer, I need all the help I can get,, LOL

My spray-teck gun is a few years, but it was before the buy out and all that stuff, so apparantly my gun won't hold it (well I know it won't, tried pushing it in there for a bit,lol)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, I want to use it for trim. I like to spray my trim after spraying primer and sanding. I figure the FF tip will give me more control on the trim and less over=spray on the wall. Ya know, as a lowballer, I need all the help I can get,, LOL
> 
> My spray-teck gun is a few years, but it was before the buy out and all that stuff, so apparantly my gun won't hold it (well I know it won't, tried pushing it in there for a bit,lol)


That is what I use on trim as well. Trim primer eats away at the tips faster than the finish but I have the job pay for spray tips so I don't sweat it. 

Well I was sure that the housing would not hold the tip but I am pretty sure your gun will take the G-thread housing so tote your gun on in when you buy one and make sure it fits before you leave. 

I use the new style Graco contractor gun and I like them a lot better than the Contractor2's they were pushing a few years ago.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Rcon said:


> This is a much better idea. The Graco contractor 2 guns are far superior to the spraytech guns. Add an additional $1.00 per sq. ft. (that should get you at least half way to what the rest of us charge).
> 
> Just messin with ya capt. :jester:


Been realy thinking about upgradeing to a graco gun, I'm about over their SCREWING me over on my MarkIV. I know that I am at the place of up-gradeing,,, don't know about adding an extra dollar tho, Don't think they could take a joke ifin I pulled up in a Lexis with a ladder rack on it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, no comment from the OP. Just as well, probably wanted an on-line tutorial on how to spray next. Humph.....


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll trade you banjo lessons for spray lessons ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your always cool Work !!!
> 
> I bought a 310 FF graco, and of course it won't fit my spray-tech gun. So My question is not really about the tip, cause I haven't got to try it yet,. The question I have is,,,
> 
> Can I get a whatever its called,(screws on to my gun, ya know, that the tip fits in and has the funny looking red fan )that will fit my spray-tech, or will i have to buy a graco gun???


 Is that a rac 5 or 10, I have a newer spraytech gun and it still uses rac 5, last three SW stores I was in didn't have any. I hate graco for changing this crap around its a money grab as there is no design improvement that I can see. These tips should be universal, imagine if electrical sockets changed this much.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well, no comment from the OP. Just as well, probably wanted an on-line tutorial on how to spray next. Humph.....


Yep, another drive by poster! At least he made a poll so we could give him some feedback!:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dude...would you really waste this much effort on not getting matching equipment? I love you man but this is what kills me about most guys in our trade...Buy the right tip with the right housing & the right gun.Will $100 really break you?????????????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Dude...would you really waste this much effort on not getting matching equipment? I love you man but this is what kills me about most guys in our trade...Buy the right tip with the right housing & the right gun.Will $100 really break you?????????????


I hear ya. and I know your right. The reason I'm in this posistion is that I didn't know tips were not interchangeable. I have learned a bunch in the last week abut this shortcoming. That is the reason I responded to this post, cause i know you guys can give me the 411 I need to rectify the problem. No, 100 bucks won't break me, but I bought the gun a cpl years ago, and it is still working fine, I just figured i wanted to change the tip, not knowing they wouldn't interchange was my ignorance,

however,

Woody said that there would be collage grad standing around making coffe that would help me out, He must have had to go back to the grocery store,, evidently, his coffe was not compatible with the coffe maker he was using.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Woody said:


> I'll trade you banjo lessons for spray lessons ?


Thats a great idea,,,,, You DO have opposable thumbs ,,,don't ya???:yes:


----------

